# sleep tight my old man



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

You were sent to me from the stars, now you run amongst them again.

I miss you so much my gentle, wonderful boy xxx


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

So sorry, for what its worth, most of the members have been in the same situation and know exactly how you feel. I certainly do. Pete.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to reply and for your kind words.

We parted ways 3 weeks ago now but it is still so raw. We adopted him aged 12 1/2 knowing his back end was weak so knew it would happen one day and we had 3 years of happiness together xxx


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I did a little crop and edit, its a picture to keep, memories are precious


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, hugs


----------



## Roger Downes (Sep 17, 2013)

Very sorry, he certainly looked a gentle handsome boy. RIP


----------



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

Colliebarmy said:


> I did a little crop and edit, its a picture to keep, memories are precious


Thank you so much CB-looking into his eyes again its like he's still here. I really love that photo, he and my daughter loved each other and had such respect for one another x

Treasure every moment with your loved ones xx


----------



## crazy curtains (Jul 9, 2011)

Roger Downes said:


> Very sorry, he certainly looked a gentle handsome boy. RIP


Thank you for your kind words. Indeed he was a true gentleman, never had a cross word to say about anyone x


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Beautiful photograph.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your sad loss CC. You can tell he was a sweetheart on that beautiful photograph.

Sleep peacefully gorgeous boy xxx



.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry for your loss..

A lovely photograph to treasure.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry to read about your loss


----------



## YaketyYak (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss 

He looks like he was a lovely lad.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> I did a little crop and edit, its a picture to keep, memories are precious


What a sweet thought.

That was a lovely thing to do, dear CB.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

crazy curtains said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply and for your kind words.
> 
> We parted ways 3 weeks ago now but it is still so raw. We adopted him aged 12 1/2 knowing his back end was weak so knew it would happen one day and we had 3 years of happiness together xxx


So sorry to hear all that, but take heart, he is still very much alive in the world of spirit - and now neither 'old' nor disabled, but youthful again and running like a champion!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  He looked a very sweet boy, RIP. x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

He looks lovely and very affectionate. Glad he had a good home in his later life..


----------

